# Late 40s/50s frame ID



## velo-vecchio (Feb 18, 2021)

I’m trying to figure out info on this frame. Somebody started a repaint job but I don’t know if that’s the correct color. there is no head badge distance between holes 2-5/8”


----------



## stezell (Feb 18, 2021)

Looks like a JC Higgins to me.


----------



## ian (Feb 18, 2021)

Looks like that to me too. Maybe a JC Higgins Colorflow? At least it's a Colorflow tank IMHO.


----------



## velo-vecchio (Feb 18, 2021)

Any thoughts on year? And would this be a worth project for someone given there's not much there?


----------



## mrg (Feb 18, 2021)

Not to good of pic of your #'s but it's late 40's early 50's Murry built JCH Standard model with a colorflow tank, either had no tank or a 3 porthole one.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 18, 2021)

If the serial numbers (small stamp) reads MOS-M, then the Murray-built for Sears might be a *1948*-*M*? 
See the Murray serial numbers thread.


----------



## ian (Feb 18, 2021)

mrg said:


> Not to good of pic of your #'s but it's late 40's early 50's Murry built JCH Standard model with a colorflow tank, either had no tank or a 3 porthole one.



Were Colorflows ever built with a straight bar frame? The tank doesn't seem to fit quite right.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 18, 2021)

Higgins ... Cool start of a project ... 

Bob


----------



## mrg (Feb 18, 2021)

The top of the line colorflow had really curved lower bar with a triangle trim filler but the tank usually fits both frames, could be it never had a tank and sometimes weren't manufactured as precise or maybe earlier tank ( 1947-9 ) fits a little different, serial # will tell more, sand them down a bit to see better, your #'s look like might be 48.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 19, 2021)

Same bike but same frames? I believe this was originally wearing an aluminum stamped Elgin badge. Will have to re look at the Serial #s. I know my orginal red fork looks different.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 19, 2021)

This & I think a '57 "curved" frame are the only 2 Higgins I have. Never been 100% Sure on the year of this 1. Definitely Not a '39 Prewar frame but Looks identical to later 40s & 50s.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 19, 2021)

I never find 1 of these tanks Reasonable . Someday maybe mine will have 1 whether it did or didn't originally. I just want a repainted close to original custom to eventually give my dad. @velo-vecchio sand paper the serials


----------



## velo-vecchio (Feb 19, 2021)

Here’s a better ( it upside down) pic.


----------



## velo-vecchio (Feb 19, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> View attachment 1360341
> 
> 
> View attachment 1360339
> ...



Could your chart apply? I have slightly different orientation of letters. (MOS-M). It could
Be 48 based on the M or 53 based on the S.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 19, 2021)

MOS M. I thought it may have been. Couldn't tell 100% but that is Your Date for Murray


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 19, 2021)

This is the Murray Date codes and department store codes. if anyone has any not shown please contact me so I can update the list. Thanks 


Murray used a single letter to represent the year since at least 1949. Most of these bikes up until the early 60's had the serial number stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket. I have seen the letters MOS stamped on most of these. I ASSUME that they stand for Murray Ohio Supply. This is usually followed by a - and a single letter. That letter will be the year code. After the year code will be a 2 or 3 digit number that stands for the model number. This excludes bikes built for Sears and Gambles(Hiawatha). Sears bikes had a 502 and Gambles bikes had a WG or a WG and a single digit at the beginning if there serial number. Sears bikes then had a 2 to 5 digit number afterwards that stood as the model number and was actually used in their catalogs as the part number. Gambles Hiawatha were the same way. 

F = 49
G = 50
H = 51
I = 52
J = 53
K = 54
L = 55
M = 56
N = 57
P = 58
R = 59
S = 60
T = 61 
U = 62
W= 63
Y = 64

In 65 they were changing there serial number style and by then they were on the left rear dropout. Some 65 bikes had an MO5 which stood for Murray Ohio 1965. After these 3 digits was a 2 or 3 digit model number followed by an X and a 1 or 2 digit number that I will discuss momentarily.
MO5 = 65
MO6 = 66
MO7 = 67 
MO8 = 68
In 69, they changed the layout yet again. They dropped the O. They also went to a 4 digit model number.
M9 = 69
M0 = 70
and so on.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 19, 2021)

M# should be 1956 according to Everything Murray from a Facebook post


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1961364763919713&id=374509969271875


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 19, 2021)

Do not use the wrong chart (Murray *Eliminator*) for the serial numbers.

The first post on the Murray serial numbers thread may be more appropriate to middleweight space bikes, and later.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 19, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Do not use the wrong chart for the serial numbers.



Which chart is correct then? Sooo confused. The 1st chart is what I used. My '57 is a MOS stamp I think


----------



## velo-vecchio (Feb 19, 2021)

I'll go make popcorn ...


----------



## mrg (Feb 19, 2021)

Not a 56, 2 different seat post clamps, integrated taller one is pre 53/4 and the ones with the separate chrome clamp is 53/4>, also seem like they switched to 1/2 in pitch chain around 56. as far as the # chart seems like you drop the S for Sears and go by the last letter M, MOS-M so I still say 48 as the Murry chart says.


----------



## velo-vecchio (Feb 19, 2021)

mrg said:


> Not a 56, 2 different seat post clamps, integrated taller one is pre 53/4 and the ones with the separate chrome clamp is 53/4>, also seem like they switched to 1/2 in pitch chain around 56. as far as the # chart seems like you drop the S for Sears and go by the last letter M, MOS-M so I still say 48 as the Murry chart says.



Thanks MRG, I tried to find the CWC serial number thread. I found one that was 53 pages long, it was started in 2008. I stopped searching after 10 pages. This helps me at least know what I have, thank you.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 19, 2021)

mrg said:


> Not a 56, 2 different seat post clamps, integrated taller one is pre 53/4 and the ones with the separate chrome clamp is 53/4>, also seem like they switched to 1/2 in pitch chain around 56. as far as the # chart seems like you drop the S for Sears and go by the last letter M, MOS-M so I still say 48 as the Murry chart says.



So if Op's is a M '48 then what would my frame be?  I think the other I have in the garage is a Jetflow style frame. 



Not mine. Identical to it -mine came tankless


----------



## mrg (Feb 19, 2021)

No MOS-? markings above those, as said, hard to say, if rack is og & 1/2 chain would be later but thing they went away from those frames in 58


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 19, 2021)

mrg said:


> No MOS-? markings above those, as said, hard to say, if rack is og & 1/2 chain would be later but thing they went away from those frames in 58



Mainly this frame. I added the beehive springer but I really would like a pinpoint "good idea" on the year?










I can look at the wheels that were on it tomorrow & give the info but it wasn't skiptooth or at least when I bought it being Original Red


----------



## mrg (Feb 19, 2021)

Well the pinpoint is 54-7 and if that rack was og I'd say closer to 57, ck the width of the frame at the upper rear fender bridge looks middle weight to me, try fitting one of those big colorflow fenders on there and still missing some letters on your ser#


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 20, 2021)

mrg said:


> Well the pinpoint is 54-7 and if that rack was og I'd say closer to 57, ck the width of the frame at the upper rear fender bridge looks middle weight to me, try fitting one of those big colorflow fenders on there and still missing some letters on your ser#



Seam to seam on the BB that is ALL of the stampings for serial #s, hub was a Komet Super with "pivotal" oil port & the stampings are;2.8 F&S. C
Komet Super


----------



## mrg (Feb 20, 2021)

As said looks middleweight to me so that should narrow down the yr.


----------



## Drosentreter (Mar 26, 2022)

A little confused. What does this make mine.
                MOIS X
         MOD 502 47510
               371 908


----------



## bloo (Mar 26, 2022)

That's probably MOTS-X and 1958? 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/help-id-and-value.205768/


----------



## Drosentreter (Mar 26, 2022)

bloo said:


> That's probably MOTS-X and 1958?
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/help-id-and-value.205768/



that makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## Drosentreter (Mar 26, 2022)

bloo said:


> That's probably MOTS-X and 1958?
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/help-id-and-value.205768/



That looks like it. Thank you.


----------

